# staticText aus Formular mit javaScript auslesen



## P_H_I_L (12. Februar 2008)

*ImageHyperlink automatisch klicken*

Hallo, 
ich verwende Java Studio Creator. Beim weiterleiten von einer auf die andere Seite soll automatisch ein Klick durchgeführt werden. Das heißt der ImageHyperlink der sichauf der Seite befindet soll automatisch ausgeführt werden.
habe mir gedacht das geht im Prerender() der Seite:

getBody1().setOnLoad("report.submit()");

so kenne mich nicht so aus in javaScript. Habe gelesen mit submit() führt man den automatischen klick aus. doch wie spreche ich meinen imageHyperlink an? Die ID des Hyperlinks heißt "report".
die Aktion heißt report_action()

doch das Beispiel oben geht nicht, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Februar 2008)

Mit submit() wird ein Formular gesendet.

Falls es wichtig ist, dass der Button wirklich angeklickt wird, weil der Klick bspw. für einen zu übermittelnden Wert sorgt, verwende die Methode click()...angewendet auf das zu klickende Element.


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

ja super danke! ich verwende von nun an Click() doch ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich meinen Button anspreche, seine ID heißt "report" aber so einfach gehts nicht, habs schon ausprobiert! so wird der button nicht geklickt!
weiß jemand wie man das macht?

muss ich die ebene angeben wo er liegt? 
also:
form1:layoutPanel1:report ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2008)

Von JS aus gibts da mehrere Wege, bspw.:

```
document.nameDesFormulars.nameDesButtons.click()
```
oder

```
document.getElementById('IDdesButtons').click()
```


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

hmm super danke für die schnelle antwort aber es will nicht gehen:
habe jetzt einen ähnlichen weg eingeschlagen weil ich hierzu ein Beispiel im Internet gefunden habe. 

hier ein Auszug aus meiner jsp
</ui:head>
                <script><![CDATA[
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:layoutPanel1:report:report').click();
                }]]></script>
                <ui:body binding="#{partner$generateReport.body1}" id="body1" style="-rave-layout: grid" onLoad="NaviFenster()">

doch anscheinend bereitet diese Zeile noch Probleme:
*document.getElementById('form1:layoutPanel1:report').click();*

ich glaube einfach er findet den Button nicht, weil sich nichts tut wenn ich die Seite lade!!
habe das ganze ma mit einem normalen openWindow befehl versucht und beim Laden öffnet sich sofort das Fenster! also muss doch der automatische Hyperlink auch gehen oder?

anbei mal ein kleiner Screenshot, auf welcher ebene sich die ID des Buttons befindet! Navigiere ich hier schon falsch? erkennst du einen Fehler? Hoffe du hilfst mir nochmal kurz..Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2008)

Wenn du ein Element über seine ID ansprichst, ist es egal, wo es sich in der Dokumentstruktur befindet, da eine ID eindeutig ist.

Wenn der Button wirklich de ID "report" hat(beachte dabei ...*ID!=name*), dann kannst du ihn so ansprechen:
	
	
	



```
document.getElementById('report').click()
```


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

jetzt funktionierts, mir fällt ein Stein vom herzen! Thx 

doch kann ich in diesem JavaScript block auch auf Variablen mittels If-Statement abfragen?
<script><![CDATA[
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:report1').click();
document.getElementById('form1:report2').click();
document.getElementById('form1:report3').click();
}]]></script>

Es sollte nur report2 geöffnet werden, wenn eine bestimmte Variable den Wert true (string) hat. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine globale Variable *getSBVars().tmpReport2.equals("true");*

kann man sowas in javaScript abfragen oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Du müsstest halt dafür sorgen, dass in der Javascript-Funktion eine Variable mit dem Wert Deiner Java-Variable definiert wird, also einfach mit in den Response schreiben, so dass beim Client etwa folgendes ankommt:


```
function NaviFenster () {
   var report2 = true;
   document.getElementById('form1:report1').click();
   document.getElementById('form1:report2').click();
   document.getElementById('form1:report3').click();
}
```

Und dann kannst Du Deine Klicks ja in entsprechende if-Abfragen packen.

LG


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

ja das mit dem IF-Statement ist mir schon klar im JavaScript! doch weiß nur nocht wie ich die Variable von Java ins java-Script bekomme? was ist response? bin ein absoluter rookie!
du mich als anfänger eben schwer alles zu verstehen


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

habe nun nachvollziehen können was du meinst. 
habe ein static TextFeld auf meiner seite eingebunden, das mti der Globalen Variable verbunden ist. dieses staticText Feld trägt nun den gleichen code wie die globale Variable

kannst du mir kurz erklären wie man nun dieses Textfeld abprüfen kann? gibts equals oder so 
kann ich da so schreiben:

if (document.getElementById('form1:staticText1).equals("true") {
....
}
oder wie schreibe ich das in java? hmm tut mir echt leid, nerv dich bestimmt schon voll


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

Bin schon wieder etwas schlauer und stehe fast vor dem durchbruch!

<script><![CDATA[

function NaviFenster () {

document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();

var imagebrochuere = staticText1
if (imageborchuere = true)
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
} 

var preisverzeichnis = staticText2
if (preisverzeichnis = true)
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
} 

}]]></script>

weißt du wie ich nun die StaticText-Variable aus meinem Formular auslese?


----------



## P_H_I_L (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, bin java-rookie und daher stelle ich euch eine leichte frage.
ich habe eine Java-Entwicklungsumgebung (Studio Creator)
auf meiner FormularSeite befindet sich ein "StaticText1" dieser enthält einen String-Wert.

habe nun in meiner jsp einen Java-Script Block, der mir diverse imageHyperlinks automatisch aufruft. doch die einzelnen imageHyperlinks sollen nur aufgerufen werden, wenn der Wert der staticText1-Variable = "true"(string) ist!

hier meine Anfänge:

<script><![CDATA[

function NaviFenster () {

document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();

var imagebrochuere = *staticText1*
if (imageborchuere = true)
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
} 

var preisverzeichnis = *staticText2*
if (preisverzeichnis = true)
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
} 

}]]></script>

Beim Dickmarkierten weiß ich nicht wie ich mir den Werte hole? gibts da Equals() oder so? so etwas? document.getElementById('form1:staticText).equals();
Habe absolut keine Ahnung, bitte kurze Hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2008)

Gib einfach mit JAVA den benötigten Javascript-Code aus, wenn in JAVA die Bedingung erfüllt ist.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,



> weißt du wie ich nun die StaticText-Variable aus meinem Formular auslese?



Wo hast Du denn ein Formular? Wie sieht das aus? Und wo willst Du das auslesen? Per Javascript auf dem Client (z.B. vor dem Absenden), oder per Java nach dem Absenden zum Server?

Dein JS-Schnipsel ist so noch nicht richtig. Hinter Deinen Variablen-Deklarationen fehlt überall das Semikolon. Und auf Gleichheit prüft man mit ==. Ein einfaches Gleichheitszeichen bedeutet eine Zuweisung.

LG


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

hallo danke für die schnelle Antwort!
mit Formular meine ich meine JSP-Seite. eine ganz normale seite auf meiner WebApplikation. Beim öffnen, im onload passiert das klicken des automatischen Hyperlinks.
auf der seite befindet sich auch ein staticText, der befüllt ist mit "true"

nun muss ich im onload meines js-blocks prüfen, wenn diese StaticText-Variable = "true" ist, dann soll er den automatischen klick ausführen.

doch ich weiß nicht wie ich zugriff habe von der Variable am Client in Java-Script. Das mit den Semmikolons und der Zuweisung habe ich gestern schon bemerkt. 
Hier mein neuer Versuch, doch funktioniert immer noch nicht!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<script><![CDATA[
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();
var imagebrochuere = document.getElementById('form1:staticText2');
if (imageborchuere == "true")
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
} 
var preisverzeichnis = document.getElementById('form1:staticText1');
if (preisverzeichnis == "true")
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
} 
}]]></script>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

findest du den Fehler?


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

das versteh ich nicht was du meinst!?
bin bisher so weit, doch anscheinend ist immer noch ein Fehler drin:
<script><![CDATA[
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();
var imagebrochuere = document.getElementById('form1:staticText2');
if (imageborchuere == "true")
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
} 
var preisverzeichnis = document.getElementById('form1:staticText1');
if (preisverzeichnis == "true")
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
} 
}]]></script>


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2008)

Du solltest dir erstmal im Klaren darüber sein, dass JS keinerlei Ahnung davon hat, was da mit JAVA abläuft.

Wenn du serverseitig ein Bedingung erfüllt hast, dann gebe halt den Javascript-Code per JAVA im Dokument aus, den du haben willst...was nicht heissen soll das JAVA und JS irgendwie miteinander kommunizieren.

Mal bildlich dargestellt(wie man etwas mit JAVA ausgibt, wirst du schon selbst wissen):

```
if(SERVERSEITIGEJAVABEDINGUNGERFÜLLT)
  {
     ausgabedesclientseitigenjavascriptcodes
  }
```

Javascript hat nichts mit JAVA zu tun, du solltest dir also anschauen wie Javascript funktioniert und nicht versuchen, dort auf Wegen zum Ziel zu kommen, die du von JAVA her kennst.


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

aha versteh ich zwar nicht was du damit meinst aber okay. Checks einfach nciht. Was ich nciht verstehe ich kann doch auch  den imageHyperlink anstossen mit Click? warum geht es dan nicht einfach die Variable auszulesen? 

also ist der ganze code da oben nur schrott oder wie? *weißnichtmehrweiter*
mein chef wartet schon seit 2 tagen auf diese kleine Funktion, der meint ich bin ein totaler Hirni, wenn nicht bald was vorwärts geht! doch ich kapiere irgendwie nichts, von dem was du mir sagen willst *G* sorry


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht postest du einfach mal den kompletten HTML-Quellcode des Dokumentes, und markierst dort, wo genau sich dort die "Variable" befindet, auf die du zugreifen willst.....denn nur das ist es, worauf der Client, und damit Javascript Zugriff hat: Das Dokument, das ihm vom Server gesendet wurde inkl. etwaiger eingebundener Objekte(Grafiken,Stylesheets, Skripte etc.)


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

Hier der code aus meienr jsp:
dick markiert der javascript block und die staticText1-Variable


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jsp:root version="1.2" xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" xmlns:jsp="http://java.sun.com/JSP/Page" xmlns:ui="http://www.sun.com/web/ui">
    <jsp:directive.page contentType="text/html;charset=UTF-8" pageEncoding="UTF-8"/>
    <f:view>
        <ui:page binding="#{partner$generateReport.page1}" id="page1">
            <ui:html binding="#{partner$generateReport.html1}" id="html1">
                <ui:head binding="#{partner$generateReport.head1}" id="head1">
                    <ui:link binding="#{partner$generateReport.link1}" id="link1" url="/resources/stylesheet.css"/>
                </ui:head>
<script><![CDATA[
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
                }]]></script>                <ui:body binding="#{partner$generateReport.body1}" id="body1" onLoad="NaviFenster()" style="-rave-layout: grid">
                    <ui:form binding="#{partner$generateReport.form1}" id="form1">
                        <div style="left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 140px">
                            <jsp:directive.include file="../frags/navi_left.jspf"/>
                        </div>
                        <div style="left: 140px; top: 0px; position: absolute">
                            <jsp:directive.include file="../frags/top.jspf"/>
                        </div>
                        <ui:panelLayout binding="#{partner$generateReport.layoutPanel1}" id="layoutPanel1"
                            style="height: 66px; left: 192px; top: 99px; position: absolute; width: 638px; -rave-layout: grid" styleClass="panel_calc">
                            <ui:label binding="#{partner$generateReport.label2}" id="label2" style="left: 30px; top: 31px; position: absolute" text="Die Druckstücke wurden generiert!"/>
                        </ui:panelLayout>
                        <ui:label binding="#{partner$generateReport.label1}" id="label1" style="left: 190px; top: 78px; position: absolute; width: 251px"
                            styleClass="h1" text="Druckstücke generieren"/>
                        <ui:imageHyperlink binding="#{partner$generateReport.imageHyperlink2}" id="imageHyperlink2"
                            style="left: 576px; top: 216px; position: absolute" target="_blank" text="preis" url="/faces/partner/Preisverzeichnis.jsp?docID2=1"/>
                        <ui:imageHyperlink binding="#{partner$generateReport.imageHyperlink3}" id="imageHyperlink3"
                            style="left: 672px; top: 216px; position: absolute" target="_blank" text="image" url="/faces/partner/imagebrochuere.jsp?docID=2"/>
                        <ui:imageHyperlink binding="#{partner$generateReport.imageHyperlink1}" id="imageHyperlink1"
                            style="left: 408px; top: 216px; position: absolute" target="_blank" text="Image Hyperlink" url="/faces/partner/pdf.jsp?docID3=#{SBVars.docID}"/>
                        <ui:button action="#{partner$generateReport.button2_action}" binding="#{partner$generateReport.button1}" id="button1" mini="true"
                            style="left: 192px; top: 181px; position: absolute" styleClass="speichern" tabIndex="15" text="zurück"/>
                        <ui:staticText binding="#{partner$generateReport.staticText1}" id="staticText1"
                            style="left: 240px; top: 216px; position: absolute; width: 96px" text="#{SBVars.preisverzeichnis}"/>
                        <ui:staticText binding="#{partner$generateReport.staticText2}" id="staticText2" style="position: absolute; left: 240px; top: 240px" text="#{SBVars.imagebrochuere}"/>
                    </ui:form>
                </ui:body>
            </ui:html>
        </ui:page>
    </f:view>
</jsp:root>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2008)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> den kompletten HTML-Quellcode des Dokumentes


Ist das dort HTML-Code?

Browser->Quelltext anzeigen: das ist der HTML-Code, der ist interessant


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

oh sorry, hab gemeint du wolltest den code meiner jsp!

hier der gewünschte code: alles wichtige ist dick markiert auch die statictext variablen.musst bissl scrollen um die zu sehen

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta content="no-cache" http-equiv="Pragma" />
<meta content="no-cache" http-equiv="Cache-Control" />
<meta content="no-store" http-equiv="Cache-Control" />
<meta content="max-age=0" http-equiv="Cache-Control" />
<meta content="1" http-equiv="Expires" />
<title></title>
<script type="text/javascript" src="/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/javascript/formElements.js"></script>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/css/css_master.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/css/css_ie55up.css" />

<script type="text/javascript">
var sjwuic_ScrollCookie = new sjwuic_ScrollCookie('/partner/generateReport.jsp', '/fips/faces/partner/generateReport.jsp'); 
</script>
<link id="link1" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/fips/resources/stylesheet.css" />
</head>
<script>
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
                }</script><body id="body1" style="-rave-layout: grid" onload="NaviFenster(); return body1_jsObject.setInitialFocus();" onunload="return body1_jsObject.setScrollPosition();">
<form id="form1" class="form" method="post" action="/fips/faces/partner/generateReport.jsp" enctype="application/x-www-form-urlencoded">
<div style="left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 140px"><div style="height:575px; width: 140px; -rave-layout: grid"><script>
                
function highlightRow(aRowNumber) {
	document.getElementById("form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:" + aRowNumber + ":tableColumn1").style.background='#E7E7E7';

        return true;
}
                        
function clearRow(aRowNumber) {
        document.getElementById("form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:" + aRowNumber + ":tableColumn1").style.background='WHITE';

        return true;
}                 
                
/* ----- Functions for Table Preferences Panel ----- */
/*
 * Toggle the table preferences panel open or closed
 */
function togglePreferencesPanel() {
  var table = document.getElementById("form1:table1");
  table.toggleTblePreferencesPanel();
}
/* ----- Functions for Filter Panel ----- */
/*
 * Return true if the filter menu has actually changed,
 * so the corresponding event should be allowed to continue.
 */
function filterMenuChanged() {
  var table = document.getElementById("form1:table1");
  return table.filterMenuChanged();
}
/*
 * Toggle the custom filter panel (if any) open or closed.
 */
function toggleFilterPanel() {
  var table = document.getElementById("form1:table1");
  return table.toggleTableFilterPanel();
}
/* ----- Functions for Table Actions ----- */
/*
 * Initialize all rows of the table when the state
 * of selected rows changes.
 */
function initAllRows() {
  var table = document.getElementById("form1:table1");
  table.initAllRows();
}
/*
 * Set the selected state for the given row groups
 * displayed in the table.  This functionality requires
 * the 'selectId' of the tableColumn to be set.
 *
 * @param rowGroupId HTML element id of the tableRowGroup component
 * @param selected Flag indicating whether components should be selected
 */
function selectGroupRows(rowGroupId, selected) {
  var table = document.getElementById("form1:table1");
  table.selectGroupRows(rowGroupId, selected);
}
/*
 * Disable all table actions if no rows have been selected.
 */
function disableActions() {
  // Determine whether any rows are currently selected
  var table = document.getElementById("form1:table1");
  var disabled = (table.getAllSelectedRowsCount() > 0) ? false : true;
  // Set disabled state for top actions
  document.getElementById("form1:table1:tableActionsTop:deleteTop").setDisabled(disabled);
  // Set disabled state for bottom actions
  document.getElementById("form1:table1:tableActionsBottom:deleteBottom").setDisabled(disabled);
}</script><div id="form1:navi_left:layoutPanel2" class="navibg" style=" height: 814px; left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 140px; -rave-layout: grid" style="position: relative;-rave-layout: grid;  height: 814px; left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 140px; -rave-layout: grid"><img id="form1:navi_left:image1" style="left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute" src="/fips/pics/top.jpg" alt="" border="0" />

<table id="form1:navi_left:table1" style="left: 0px; top: 150px; position: absolute; width: 177px;width: 140px" class="Tbl" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:0" onmouseout="clearRow(0);" onmouseover="highlightRow(0);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:0:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:0:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(0);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Start</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:1" onmouseout="clearRow(1);" onmouseover="highlightRow(1);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:1:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:1:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(1);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Fonds</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:2" onmouseout="clearRow(2);" onmouseover="highlightRow(2);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:2:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:2:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(2);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Formulare</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:3" onmouseout="clearRow(3);" onmouseover="highlightRow(3);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:3:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:3:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(3);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Einmalanlage</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:4" onmouseout="clearRow(4);" onmouseover="highlightRow(4);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:4:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:4:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(4);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Abgeltungssteuer</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:5" onmouseout="clearRow(5);" onmouseover="highlightRow(5);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:5:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:5:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(5);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Sparplan</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:6" onmouseout="clearRow(6);" onmouseover="highlightRow(6);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:6:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:6:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(6);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Entnahmeplan</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:7" onmouseout="clearRow(7);" onmouseover="highlightRow(7);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:7:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:7:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(7);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Sparziel</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:8" onmouseout="clearRow(8);" onmouseover="highlightRow(8);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:8:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:8:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(8);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">VL</a></td></tr>
<tr id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:9" onmouseout="clearRow(9);" onmouseover="highlightRow(9);">
<td id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:9:tableColumn1" class="TblTdLyt" align="left" width="177"><a id="form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1:9:tableColumn1:hyperlink1" style="font-size: 11px" onclick="highlightRow(9);return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Einstellungen</a></td></tr></table>
<script type="text/javascript" src="/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/javascript/table.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_table_assignFunctions('form1:navi_left:table1')</script>
<script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_table_assignPanelProperties('form1:navi_left:table1',new Array('form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_sortPanel','form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_preferencesPanel','form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_filterPanel'),new Array('form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_primarySortColumnMenu',null,null),new Array('form1:navi_left:table1:_tableActionsTop:_sortPanelToggleButton','form1:navi_left:table1:_tableActionsTop:_preferencesPanelToggleButton',''),new Array('/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/table/sort_panel_flip.gif','/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/table/preferences_panel_flip.gif', null),new Array('/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/table/sort_panel.gif','/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/table/preferences_panel.gif', null))</script>
<script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_table_assignFilterProperties('form1:navi_left:table1','MnuJmp','TblCstFltMnu','_customFilter','_customFilterApplied')</script>
<script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_table_assignSortPanelProperties('form1:navi_left:table1',new Array('form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_primarySortColumnMenu','form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_secondarySortColumnMenu','form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_tertiarySortColumnMenu'),new Array('form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_primarySortOrderMenu','form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_secondarySortOrderMenu','form1:navi_left:table1:_embeddedPanels:_tertiarySortOrderMenu'),new Array('Ascending','Ascending (A Before Z, 0 Before 9)'),new Array('Descending','Descending (Z Before A, 9 Before 0)'),'Duplicate Sort Columns Selected. Each sort column you select must be unique.','Missing Sort Column. Select all sort columns that precede the final one.','null',false,false)</script>
<script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_table_assignGroupProperties('form1:navi_left:table1','TblSelRow',new Array(''),new Array('form1:navi_left:table1:tableRowGroup1'),new Array(new Array('0','1','2','3','4','5','6','7','8','9')),new Array('0'),'Selections Not Displayed: {0}','\nTotal Selections: {0}','\n\nDelete all selections?\nThis cannot be undone.')</script>
<script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_table_assignGroupPanelProperties('form1:navi_left:table1','_columnFooterBar','_columnHeaderBar','_tableColumnFooterBar','_groupFooterBar','_groupHeader:_groupPanelToggleButton','Collapse Group','Expand Group','/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/table/grouprow_expanded.gif','/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/table/grouprow_collapsed.gif','_groupHeader:_warningIcon','/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/other/dot.gif','/fips/theme/com/sun/rave/web/ui/veritastheme/images/alerts/warning_small.gif',null,'Group contains hidden selections','_groupHeader:_collapsedHiddenField','_groupHeader:_selectMultipleToggleButton','Select All','Deselect All')</script></div><script id="form1:script1" type="text/javascript"></script>
</div></div><div style="left: 140px; top: 0px; position: absolute"><div style="height: 70px; width:885px; -rave-layout: grid"><div id="form1:top:layoutPanel1" class="topbg" style="height: 70px; left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 880px; -rave-layout: grid" style="position: relative;-rave-layout: grid; height: 70px; left: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 880px; -rave-layout: grid"><a id="form1:top:hyperlink1" class="toplk" style="left: 485px; top: 50px; position: absolute" onclick="return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Unternehmen</a><a id="form1:top:hyperlinkimpressum" class="toplk" style="left: 575px; top: 50px; position: absolute" onclick="return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Impressum</a><a id="form1:top:hyperlinkhinweise" class="top1lk" style="left: 653px; top: 50px; position: absolute" onclick="return hyperlink_submit(this, 'form1', null);" href="#">Rechtl. Hinweise</a><div id="form1:top:layoutPanel2" style="background-color: rgb(206, 0, 0); height: 70px; right: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 130px" style="position: relative;-rave-layout: grid; background-color: rgb(206, 0, 0); height: 70px; right: 0px; top: 0px; position: absolute; width: 130px"></div><img id="form1:top:image1" style="left: 31px; top: 0px; position: absolute" src="/fips/pics/VSG_Logo.gif" alt="" border="0" /></div></div></div><div id="form1:layoutPanel1" class="panel_calc" style="height: 66px; left: 192px; top: 99px; position: absolute; width: 638px; -rave-layout: grid" style="position: relative;-rave-layout: grid; height: 66px; left: 192px; top: 99px; position: absolute; width: 638px; -rave-layout: grid"><span id="form1:label2" class="LblLev2Txt" style="left: 30px; top: 31px; position: absolute">
Die Druckst&uuml;cke wurden generiert! 
</span></div><span id="form1:label1" class="h1 LblLev2Txt" style="left: 190px; top: 78px; position: absolute; width: 251px">
Druckst&uuml;cke generieren 
</span><a id="form1:imageHyperlink2" style="left: 576px; top: 216px; position: absolute" href="/fips/faces/partner/Preisverzeichnis.jsp?docID2=1" target="_blank">&nbsp;preis</a><a id="form1:imageHyperlink3" style="left: 672px; top: 216px; position: absolute" href="/fips/faces/partner/imagebrochuere.jsp?docID=2" target="_blank">&nbsp;image</a><a id="form1:imageHyperlink1" style="left: 408px; top: 216px; position: absolute" href="/fips/faces/partner/pdf.jsp?docID3=1" target="_blank">&nbsp;Image Hyperlink</a><input id="form1:button1" name="form1:button1" class="speichern Btn2Mni" onblur="return this.myonblur();" onfocus="return this.myonfocus();" onmouseout="return this.myonmouseout();" onmouseover="return this.myonmouseover();" tabindex="15" style="left: 192px; top: 181px; position: absolute" type="submit" value="zur&uuml;ck"></input><script type="text/javascript">sjwuic_assign_button('form1:button1', defaultButtonStrings, true, true, false);</script><span id="form1:staticText1" style="left: 240px; top: 216px; position: absolute; width: 96px">true</span><span id="form1:staticText2" style="position: absolute; left: 240px; top: 240px">true</span>
<input id="form1_hidden" name="form1_hidden" value="form1_hidden" type="hidden" />

</form>

<script type="text/javascript">
var body1_jsObject = new Body('form1:button1');
</script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2008)

Das hilft doch gleich mehr als alles bisher Geschriebene 

Das, was du dort suchst, ist keine Variable, sondern ein Textknoten, wenn du wissen willst, musst du die data-Eigenschaft dieses Textknotens abfragen:
	
	
	



```
var imagebrochuere = document.getElementById('form1:staticText2').firstChild.data;
```


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

Wow, ich kann nicht mehr :-( nichts geht mehr,...
bin am ende meiner Geduld und wahrscheinlich auch am Ende deiner Geldung *sorry*

doch habe jetzt einfach dieses Beispiel versucht, ohne irgendeinen Textknoten oder so:


```
function NaviFenster () {
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink1').click();
var preisverzeichnis = "false";
var imagebrochuere = "true";
if (imageborchuere == 'true')
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink3').click();
}
if (preisverzeichnis == 'true')
{
document.getElementById('form1:imageHyperlink2').click();
}
```

und nciht mal das funktioniert! ich glaube ich habe noch einen Fehler im Code...Wollte damit erreichen das sich 2 der 3 Fenster öffnen. Doch anscheinend funktionieren nicht mal meine IF-Statements, denn es öffnet sich nur das erste.. :-(


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Du hast Dich ja auch vertippt. imagebrochuere und imageborchuere.

LG


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

MannoMeter, habs gerade entdeckt! aber jetzt gehts auch mit deinem Beispiel! er erkennt die Variable, könnte weinen vor Freude! echt *G*
Muss schon sagen vielen vielen DANK

danke euch beiden, die mir geholfen habt! vor allem *sven Mintel*
--> was arbeitest du'? weil du zeit hattest mir immer wieder zu helfen *G* find ich Stark...


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2008)

Einen Wermutstropfen gibt es dennoch.

Die Methode click() kann nur im IE auf Links angewendet werden...in anderen Browsern funktioniert sie nur bei echten Buttons


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

und andere Methode gibts nicht für Hyperlinks, denn ich verwende einen Delphi Browser, selbst entwickelt! dann bringt mir ja das alles nichts odeR?


----------



## P_H_I_L (14. Februar 2008)

gibts keine andere möglichkeit ausser dieses *.click()
kann doch wohl ned war sein oder :-(


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn du dir einen eigenen Browser programmiert hast, dann bring es ihm doch einfach bei 

Ansonsten gibt es schon noch Wege, einen Klick dort auch in anderen Browsern zu simulieren.

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich eher in einer anderen Sache: dieser simulierte Klick soll ein Popup öffnen....Popupblocker sind schlau und merken, dass der Klick nicht vom Benutzer stammt...und blocken das ganz einfach.

Das wahre Problem ist also das neue Fenster und nicht das Klicken.


----------



## P_H_I_L (18. Februar 2008)

ja kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das ein Problem gibt.
Gibst du mir mal anhaltspunkte nach was ich so googeln kann?
weil viele kunden nicht meinen selbstprogrammierten benutzen, sondern auch den Mozilla - Firefox Browser. Und bei denen sollte/muss der Klick auch funktionieren :-(

ist das ein javaScript-Problem oder welche Möglichkeiten habe ich noch?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Februar 2008)

Brauchst nicht googlen...hab ich für dich getan 

http://lists.evolt.org/archive/Week-of-Mon-20040301/156228.html


----------



## P_H_I_L (19. Februar 2008)

oh danke ich versuchs gleich mal


----------

